# addictive jodeling (Oesch's die Dritten)



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

No idea what they're singing about (well, ok, I have a small idea) but I love this group. Their music is so happy and upbeat and campy. I love it, and thought I'd share!

Doesn't the singer sound like a bird? :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

That is lovely  really happy sounding and anything that cheers me up is a bonus :lol: Although for comedy value you can't beat I Want an Alien for Christmas :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I know, right? I've listened to all their songs that I can find. This woman is seriously talented! 

They make me want to be Swiss!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

This is the only English-language (partly) news piece I've been able to find about them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT5wVLxm ... re=related


----------



## tipex (Jun 21, 2010)

i think this is more Swiss Jodeln 




I don't like this music typ..... ...it funny to hear but not all day 

regards tipex


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

'Yahoy!!' right at the end xD


----------

